# Aaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghh!!!



## After28Years (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, guys. *(-Warning: this email contains some Righteous Anger!  (i try to avoid anger like the plague but i just Could *Not *help it, i HAD to tell this to someone, you dont have to read it if you dont want to, it helped me ALOT just to write it out.)*
AAAAAAAAUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
I AM SO FURIOUS AT MY STBXH I COULD RIP HIS STUPID RETARDED HEAD OFF!!!!!
* ( ...there. That helped a little. )
-I have been trying SOOOOO HARD, every day, to handle this 'thing' the right way, God's way, i get angry but forgive before i go to sleep, i ask for strength not to be bitter but for God's will to be done in his life, etc. I have been trying SO HARD, I mean HARD, *-and really i've been amazed at how God's helping me cope, im actually happy & looking to the future with Hope instead of dread (thats a change.)
...anyway, things have been okay, im looking for jobs, enjoying my dog, working out (its helping me relieve some stress), etc. i know theres some Serious stuff ahead of me but im trying to trust Gods word& not be terrified... *anyway, -Today was good: *i had a really great, emotional talk w/ my dad, great supportive emails from friends, -I facebooked a little bit, read bible, & settled in for the night. *
*-then around 11pm i get this text from STBXH, (God i cant believe the Nerve of him)- here it is exactly:
to: c------
from: h-----
"i hate this. 😢 * i miss us. **
i'm miserable. 😢"

OH BOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
you know every Single One of his many work trips over the years have always been 'Posh Hotels', The Best Food, Big Expense account, Beautiful exciting places-... HE NEVER, EVER, EVER called me on his trips. In fact if i tried to call him he'd say 'im too tired' & hang up on me. * -this last trip they sent him to saudi arabia, in the desert, surrounded by scary people in 120% heat .... that was the first trip he Called Me like 3 Times a Day.....GEE, i wonder why????? *Only because he was Uncomfortable & wanted me to boo-hoo for him. pathetic.
Well, i knew he might do this but i still cant believe he's doing it. *All it does is make me FURIOUS, & maybe, ...i dont know. I give up trying to figure him out. He makes no sense.
-but here i am, trying so hard to cope & be strong & yet not be hateful, .... then he starts sending me these Pathetic 'poor-me' little texts, ...with the little 'teary-eyed-emoticon-stupid-face',.....
-after what he's done to me for 28 Years, I'm supposed to feel sorry for him now because he's in some cheap motel & he doesn't LIKE IT??? God, ... the nights, weeks, months, YEARS, i was home with the kids & he was nowhere to be found, nights i needed his help & he flat out Refused, *nights the kids would cry because he hadnt been home in 5 days out with his 'buddies' & they were so hurt that he didn't care to spend time with them, AAAAAAAGH!!!!!!
I wont get in to all that even.
Today i was trying so hard to stay hopeful & positive, then he does this & its like it ruined the whole day!!! He has NO CLUE how much this hurts me!!
99% of the time i take the 'high road' & dont let my flesh get the best of me, & i know this did absolutely No good whatsoever, i was just SO mad at him for Ruining my day,*
...anyway, I sent him back this email:
"READ THIS:"
to: h-----
from: c------
"Maybe you shouldve thought of that while you were in Happyville.

Now maybe you know .000000001% the anguish I went through while i was frantically trying to call you to talk about our son's first baby,
and you shut off your phone so you could DO THIS..........

OCTOBER 2011:
( -picture of him & OW kissing- )
( -copy of email he wrote to work buddy- )
"I talk to ( -'GF'- ) every day. I miss her soooooooo BAD!!!!!!! I'm divorcing my wife for her and it is not going well...  * "

ME:
"-Shame you were having so much fun that you missed this date: 9=26=2011:"
(-picture of right after our very first granddaughter was born.- He was on a business trip (his boss would've let him come home, but he was with GF & didn't want to. -Also didn't answer his phone that whole day.-)

ME:
"On the very date this next picture was taken, 2-12-2012, you wrote an email to your girlfriend and here are your words: *"-Just 4 more months Darling, *then Forever."
(-He had not even TOLD me at this point he was divorcing me.-)

ME:
"Too bad you weren't invited to our son's College Graduation last month."*
(-My son told him in NO uncertain terms, he was Not allowed to be present.-)
ME:
"Wonder why. * ... - Maybe he's ashamed of you."
--------------------
Ok, i just had to let off some steam. *I am going TOMORROW and getting on a cheap Verizon plan, Changing my phone #, im emailing him & saying 'do not try to call, text, or talk to me in any way. If you have questions contact my lawyer.'
That'll probably make him mad but So What? He would've gotten mad anyway!
OH, *AAAAARGH!!!! I so cannot wait to be completely done with him, i dont care if i live in a tent. I've spent 28 years caring about & trying to help him, -i cant do it anymore, his Craziness is making me crazy.
Ok, sorry, -thanks.*
( I really think he got dropped on his head as a baby. )
-After28Years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Innosenses (Jul 8, 2011)

This message is so crazy, but True. I see how love can make u crazy. You have the right mind to stay strong and not let his sad song get you back. He does not deserve you, and you no it! Do what is best for you mentally, not using the next person! Good Job Girl, again stay strong and keep your head up:iagree:!


----------

